# Hogs are Predators



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Wild Hogs eat: Turkey, Duck, and Quail eggs, deer fawn, and any animals too young or small to fend for themselves. 
Just because they don't rundown and eat adult deer, like wolves do, doesn't mean wild pigs are not predators in the most commonsense. Pigs are omnivores, so they eat anything alive or growing in the ground. This makes them true survivors under almost any conditions, much the same as humans. I'm not sure how delicious humans are, but pigs tickle my palate.

Let alone eating these delicious predators, they are a real challenge to hunt. Smart is a truism regarding Wild Pigs. They are often quiet, stealthy, and will go noctural when hunted. Night-time may be the only hunting opportunity in heavily-hunted areas. Since Wild Hogs are now found in forty states, one must bow to their steathy abilities. Wild Pigs are in Michigan, not just Texas, Florida, Louisiana, and Mississippi. Strongholds of "founders" continually head Northward, and cold temperatures are not a pig deterent! They can grow all the hair required to thrive in Canada. Adaptable and seemingly HAPPY in any environment: THE WILD HOG. Cliffy


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

With all your talk about wild hogs here and elsewhere I'm beginning to think you've got a crush on them!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I wonder about that same thing ebbs.....and by the way just ask Anthony Hopkins














how close Human tastes to miss Piggy









I do agree though...pigs can survive where other animals cannot...I just wonder how much cold they can tollerate ??

Guessin....they can handle my freezer just fine.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Okay, I go overboard on Ms Piggie but no one else seems to do so. I've witnessed, first hand, how the common Carp took over our waterways. Next a profusion of piggies will take over our land. I find this a most serious problem, second only to wolf infestation. I would be hard-pressed to eat a carp or a wolf, but ham on the hoof? Coyotes may be as delicious as carp, but I never wanted to eat one. FINALLY, a predator worth eating!

The Fox River system in Northern Illinois went from pristine, clear waters in 1955 to murky, cruddy waters in 1958. Just that fast, Carp took over. How long before Pigs rule the lower forty-eight is just a matter of years. Farmers will appreciate every wild pig killed very soon. Cliffy


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok Cliffy.....

Count me in....lets go have ourselves a hog hunt. Run em with dogs, shoot em off horse back, pick em off at 500 yards, and have em for dinner.

Sows only


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a wonderful use of all those little smilies. Good job.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I have managed to kill a few in flordia, this is my take on them poor eye sight , noisy, very good sense of smell, tough as hell, one of my favorite game animals to hunt.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> What a wonderful use of all those little smilies. Good job.


Why thank you Don....just using the tools I have been provided, thank you Chris.

SS....I have to agree about their senses....but...I do remember seeing a family of about 15 once on a ranch in FL. We drove through the gate and I looked ahead and saw em about half mile out on a road cutting through the woods. We headed thier way and got about half way there....they took off like lightening. I had a .243...a friends. Guess I should have set up and started wacking before that. Next time....

Another time I was deer hunting that same ranch and a single pig came out at about 300 yards I was shooting my 50 cal muzzle loader TC encore I have it loaded hot...but not sure if I hit that ol pig or not....my one and only shot to date.

I want to try again !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Kids.....!!!!!


----------

